# BMX gesucht



## Grapply (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage.Bin auf der Suche nach einem BMX und wollte mir bevor ich mir eins zulege, ein paar Infos reinholen.Hier sind doch bestimmt einige Kenner(innen) unterwegs!?

Im Netz und in Geschäften habe ich schon viel rumgeschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich von der Anzahl überfordert. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, was ich genau beim Kauf beachten sollte?!  So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor http://www.gonser.ch/totem-bmx-freestyle-bike/sport-freizeit/velos-radsport/bmx/a-1264/Auch in der Preisklasse. Bin da aber nicht so festgefahren.Also her mit euren Ratschlägen.

Gruß,
Mareen


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mareen!
Möchtest Du das BMX für Dich? Wie groß bist Du? Was möchtest Du damit fahren?
Denn sogar bei BMX gibt es unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen und -geometrien, welche sich sehr bemerkbar machen.
Aber zu allererst, ganz ehrlich für 120 Euro findest Du nur neuen Schrott, auch wenn da steht zuvor ca. 350.- Euro.
Da wird es selbst gebraucht knapp.
Schau mal nach Gebrauchten hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231643&page=114
Da mußt Du nun etwas blättern und nach günstigen Angeboten schauen.

Wenn Du ein gutes BMX für alles suchst, also zum in der Stadt rumspielen, mal ein paar Meter fahren, zum tricksen usw. dann schau Dir das hier an:
http://www.kunstform.org/de/flybikes-trebol-electron-2013-bmx-rad-p-4358
Das hat wirklich gute Komponenten, wiegt nur 10 kg und ist 100.- Euro runtergesetzt.
Ich bin das sehr viel gefahren, macht Laune. (Jetzt bau ich mir eins auf, aber das ist nur ein Spleen und kostet viel zuviel)

Du solltest keins über 11 oder 12 Kg kaufen, sofern Du keine "Gorillafigur"  hast.
Das Flybike gibt es in drei Größen, also passend für jede Körpergröße!

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich im BMX Unterforum informieren, aber da werden sie Dir auch von 120.- Euro Schnäpper abraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

